# 2017 Defy Advanced 2



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

If this was rim brake, it would be in my garage now instead of a new TCR.


----------



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been looking for a new road bike and keep coming back to this bike, for the parts price and looks, this xl size fits me too. Yes I don't need disc on my road bike but that is what seems to be coming to all the road bike. I just might buy one of these.


----------



## dromayn (Oct 11, 2013)

I have the 2017 advanced pro 1. Great specs for the price and the ride is just better specially with a rider having a back problem.


----------

